# Overclocking Competition!!!



## Jet (Nov 28, 2007)

CPU-z Highest Overclock Competition!​

Instructions:
1. Download CPU-z 1.42
2. Take a screenshot of CPU-z on your highest overclock!
3. Post the picture.


Rules:
-The point is to show off your highest overclock
-The overclock does not have to be stable, you just need to be able to boot into windows and go through the above process. 
-I am not responsible for your processor. If this causes you to try and beat someone else's record (and therefore put too much voltage in your CPU and fry it), that is your problem, not mine!

Categories for competitions:
-Intel Core 2 Quad (all)
-Intel Core 2 Duo 4M (6xxx series, except for the 6300 and 6400)
-Intel Core 2 Duo 2M (4xxx and 2xxx, including the 6300 and 6400)
-Intel Pentium Dual core (ie, Pentium D series)
-Intel Pentium Single core
-AMD X2 series (all)
-AMD Single core (all)


I'll start:

E4500 @ 3.5Ghz
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=274522

*Results​
Intel Core 2 Quad (all)
1. wafflez (Q6600 @ 2997Mhz)
2.
3.

Intel Core 2 Duo 4M (6xxx series, except for the 6300 and 6400)
1. INTELCRAZY (E6850 @ 4005Mhz)
2. tidyboy21 (E6600 @ 3906Mhz)
3. MatrixEvo (E6750 @ 3303Mhz)

Intel Core 2 Duo 2M (4xxx and 2xxx, including the 6300 and 6400)
1. Jet (E4500 @ 3498Mhz)
2. Klinkacheck (E4400 @ 3438Mhz)
3. OMEGA (E6400 @ 3325Mhz)

Intel Pentium Dual core (ie, Pentium D series)
1. imsati (Pentium D 940 @ 4112Mhz)
2. Jet (Pentium D 820 @ 3500Mhz)
3.

Intel Pentium Single core
1. jimkonow (Pentium 4 @ 2016Mhz)
2.
3.

AMD X2 series (all)
1. ThatGuy16 (X2 5600+ @ 3467Mhz)
2. taylormsj (Opy 165 @ 2905Mhz)
3.

AMD Single core (all)
1.
2.
3.*


----------



## porterjw (Nov 29, 2007)

Not verified, but how about this:


----------



## spanky (Nov 29, 2007)

Has to be verified.


----------



## porterjw (Nov 29, 2007)

theresthatguy said:


> Has to be verified.



Well, that was about a month ago on a different Mobo, so SOL


----------



## spanky (Nov 29, 2007)

imsati said:


> Well, that was about a month ago on a different Mobo, so SOL



Do it again?


----------



## porterjw (Nov 29, 2007)

theresthatguy said:


> Do it again?



Zero OC ability with my current MoBo. I still have the board I used, but it's all packed up to be shipped out tomorrow for RMA (long story ).


----------



## tuxify (Nov 29, 2007)

I currently have mine clocked to stock speeds because I am trying to sell it. If I don't get it sold I'll re-overclock it and post it up.


----------



## porterjw (Nov 29, 2007)

> 45 Manoneters?



is that like an Occifer?


----------



## tuxify (Nov 29, 2007)

I dunno what an Occifer is, but I was talking about the new 45nm Intel CPUs, and I accidentally said 45mn, and PohTayToez guessed I meant Manoneters.


----------



## PohTayToez (Nov 29, 2007)

tuxify said:


> I dunno what an Occifer is,



"I swear to drunk I'm not god, occifer."


----------



## Jet (Nov 29, 2007)

Well, I'll just have a different color for those verified and not. The main thing is that with verified we can see all the info about your computer


----------



## spanky (Nov 29, 2007)

Well Jet, look like you're winning


----------



## Jet (Nov 29, 2007)

I've changed it so that you don't need to verify. This way, people can post their overclocks that they can't access anymore, due to selling computers, etc.


----------



## Calibretto (Nov 29, 2007)

What do you mean by "verified"?


----------



## Jet (Nov 29, 2007)

Read my above post. But, I removed the instructions for verification, as most people overclocked in the past, and only have a screenshot of CPU-z, and never verified it.


----------



## Calibretto (Nov 29, 2007)

ok got a question: if no one has made an entry to a category and say I enter my entry that is stock speed, would I have the highest overclock in that category? Or would I actually have to overclock in order to be eligible?


----------



## Jet (Nov 29, 2007)

Yep, stock would be fine.


----------



## tidyboy21 (Nov 29, 2007)

Here's mine, highest I have tried to get it up to. On air as well.




http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=275097


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Nov 29, 2007)

ALRIGHT  My turn  just a sec...


----------



## Geoff (Nov 29, 2007)

I got my processor up to 3.3GHz, but I never validated it.  And I don't feel like doing it again so heres my current setup at 3.08GHz.







http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=275118


----------



## MatrixEVO (Nov 29, 2007)

I can't get it stable above 3.3GHz, and that's with a high voltage. I wish I would have gotten the E6750 with a lower stock voltage, like my friend did. I plan on tweaking some more, and maybe getting a different PSU, which may be the problem.

VERIFIED: CPU-Z Database (ID : 275129)


----------



## taylormsj (Nov 29, 2007)

AMD opteron 165 from 1.8 GHz to 2.9 GHz 100 % stable, 1.3 VCore

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=262694


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Nov 29, 2007)

I had SpeedStep on and didn't want to take it off... Because my BIOS are wierd, they are Award which I think are the best for reliability but they can't call anything a good name  If you do the math, 4005Mhz = 445 x 9... I went higher, to right below 4.2Ghz, and couldn't get it to stabilize when I tried opening CPU-Z, I finally got aggravated and quit...

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=275130


----------



## Geoff (Nov 30, 2007)

Lets go Jet, update!!


----------



## Geoff (Nov 30, 2007)

Ok, heres my latest at 3.29GHz

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=275249


----------



## jimkonow (Nov 30, 2007)

PohTayToez said:


> "I swear to drunk I'm not god, occifer."



but occifer, im not as think as you drunk i am!


my OCing is limited by my ram...im at 112mhz FSB, and it goes to 133....why is this?


----------



## Geoff (Dec 1, 2007)

Jet are you going to update your thread or what...


----------



## wafflez (Dec 1, 2007)

The highest I can get it to is 3.4ghz before the third core causes the system to bluescreen in stress testing. =/, I'm too lazy to go play with bios right now, so just put me down for 3ghz q6600

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=275976
EDIT: here's a validation thingy.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 1, 2007)

Wafflez, you need to re-do the validation because it took it when the system downclocked, so it's only showing 2GHz.


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Dec 1, 2007)

[-0MEGA-];829459 said:
			
		

> Wafflez, you need to re-do the validation because it took it when the system downclocked, so it's only showing 2GHz.



Mine did the same thing....


----------



## Geoff (Dec 1, 2007)

INTELCRAZY said:


> Mine did the same thing....


Because when the computer isn't doing anything CPU intensive, it lowers the multiplier.  Mine does this as well, so I just have WinRAR do some heavy compressing for a minute or so while I validate it.


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Dec 1, 2007)

[-0MEGA-];829522 said:
			
		

> Because when the computer isn't doing anything CPU intensive, it lowers the multiplier.  Mine does this as well, so I just have WinRAR do some heavy compressing for a minute or so while I validate it.



Yeah I know that, I validated that first and thought it captured my 4005Mhz OC, then I tried upping the voltage and going to 4.2Ghz and crashed while I was running Orthos on the 4.2Ghz so I could validate at 4.2Ghz. But, instead of playing with it for another 10min, I just said F-it and stuck that on here without knowing it was 6x multi


----------



## porterjw (Dec 1, 2007)

imsati said:


> Zero OC ability with my current MoBo. I still have the board I used, but it's all packed up to be shipped out tomorrow for RMA (long story ).



Well...it seems that someone who was supposed to RMA the referenced MoBo had a brain skitz and not only waited until the last day to RMA it, but FORGOT to do it... 

So now I'm the proud owner of a spare P31 DS3L sitting in my closet. I may fire it up and see how high Big D can go at some point, but I've no desire to pull everything apart right now.


----------



## Ramodkk (Dec 1, 2007)

I wish my comp wasn't a brand name pc, no OC features... T_T


----------



## wafflez (Dec 1, 2007)

[-0MEGA-];829459 said:
			
		

> Wafflez, you need to re-do the validation because it took it when the system downclocked, so it's only showing 2GHz.




http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=275976

here you go. I reposted a picture on my last post.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 1, 2007)

Still waiting on Jet to update.  

Jet, if you aren't going to keep this up to date then maybe someone else should have made it.


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Valid:*http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=275985






They highest i have gotten is 3.48.. but im to lazy to try it again


----------



## Geoff (Dec 1, 2007)

ThatGuy16 said:


> *Valid:*http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=275985
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, thats a great overclock!


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Dec 2, 2007)

Never underestimate the raging fury of a X2 5600+


----------



## klinkacheck (Dec 2, 2007)

Running on air


----------



## Ramodkk (Dec 2, 2007)

Nice overclocks man! I barely OC my dad's sempron like 200Mhz... 

Are software to overclock like GIGABYTE's EasyTune5 safe applications? or is it better to OC from BIOS??


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Dec 2, 2007)

OC in bios, overclocking in windows CAN cause some unstable or even file corruptions


----------



## Ramodkk (Dec 2, 2007)

Allright thanks, I'll take that into account


----------



## Rambo (Dec 2, 2007)

I don't know if anyone remembers about a year or so ago, I OC'ed my E6300 to 3.56GHz... Almost a 100% increase.


----------



## Quentin_T (Dec 2, 2007)

Not mine, but IMPRESSIVE!!!!

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=112754


----------



## Geoff (Dec 2, 2007)

Rambo said:


> I don't know if anyone remembers about a year or so ago, I OC'ed my E6300 to 3.56GHz... Almost a 100% increase.


Why didn't you keep it at that speed?  Was it not stable?


----------



## tidyboy21 (Dec 3, 2007)

Just managed to hit 3.8, had to lower ram speed and took 1.56v to get there though! Still, really don't see the point of this thread if it's not going to be updated.

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=276994


----------



## wafflez (Dec 4, 2007)

lol this thread is dead ;_;


----------



## porterjw (Dec 4, 2007)

Hells no! Jet, UPDATE!

Or, someone else Post a new Thread and update every day? I'd do it, but can't commit to keeping it fresh (way too many other things going on).


----------



## Rambo (Dec 4, 2007)

[-0MEGA-];830481 said:
			
		

> Why didn't you keep it at that speed?  Was it not stable?



My RAM was getting hit pretty hard with high voltages. I didn't want to damage anything. I may try it again soon because I have bought faster RAM since then...


----------



## Kornowski (Dec 4, 2007)

Tim, as you have near enought he same system as me (well, did have  ) How high could you get on stock volts?


----------



## Jet (Dec 4, 2007)

okay.

Time for an update . Busy for a while.

And, unlike some people, I have a life


----------



## Kesava (Dec 4, 2007)

i dont understand. shouldnt there be a section for each different processor?

lol. someome please enlighten me.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Dec 4, 2007)

> And, unlike some people, I have a life



No comment.


----------



## DirtyD86 (Dec 5, 2007)

Jet said:


> And, unlike some people, I have a life




you're right. most of us here at CF just go to school or work ...and then come home and sit in a chair in an empty room until its time to go to work or school again


----------



## oscaryu1 (Dec 5, 2007)

DirtyD86 said:


> you're right. most of us here at CF just go to school or work ...and then come home and sit in a chair in an empty room until its time to go to work or school again



Most of us have a life... I may seem to be on 24/7... Meh, you'll find out


----------



## Geoff (Dec 5, 2007)

3.33GHz now.

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=277564


----------



## lanpartiercarter (Dec 5, 2007)

[-0MEGA-];832932 said:
			
		

> 3.33GHz now.
> 
> http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=277564



nICE!


----------



## Geoff (Dec 5, 2007)

lanpartiercarter said:


> nICE!


Thanks


----------



## Jet (Dec 5, 2007)

Kuzba said:


> i dont understand. shouldnt there be a section for each different processor?
> 
> lol. someome please enlighten me.



Well, there aren't enough submissions for that. Optimally, there would. However, as there are different "groupings" per say, that are based off of similar chips, then that is the next best.


----------



## tidyboy21 (Dec 6, 2007)

This is the highest that I have managed to get it up to, 3.9GHz, not bad at all on air.




http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=278103


----------



## blurblock (Dec 6, 2007)

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=278204


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Dec 10, 2007)

This thread lasted a long time 

/sarcasm


----------



## jimkonow (Dec 10, 2007)

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=280232


----------



## Freestylingford (Dec 16, 2007)

this is on air.


----------



## taylormsj (Dec 16, 2007)

Shouldnt the leaderboard be based on % overclock, not highest GHz ??


----------



## tidyboy21 (Dec 16, 2007)

taylormsj said:


> Shouldnt the leaderboard be based on % overclock, not highest GHz ??



I agree, lol. That would put me 1st, right, lol.


----------



## Cameron (Dec 20, 2007)

Sorry for reviving this thread if nobody cares any more.






This is on air cooling. Prime95 was biting the dust straight away on all four cores. No blue screens or restarts though.

I tried putting the multiplier up to 15 (5.00GHz), but wouldn't boot and had to reset CMOS.

Voltage in BIOS was at 1.575V for VCORE, and I think I had mch and fsb at +0.2V. Not sure why CPU-Z only shows 1.138V.

I'm now properly stress testing at 4.00GHz, 1.45V vcore and normal for everything else. I'll try and get it higher stably after I properly test the ceilings and stable settings on my FSB and RAM in isolation.

If anyone knows, what are the 'normal' voltages for vfsb, vdram and vmch? With my MB, it only shows 'normal' and then +0.1V, +0.2V etc.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Dec 20, 2007)

Damn boy! That's a helluva sweet system! But the GTX... Why not a Ultra/G92?


----------



## porterjw (Dec 20, 2007)

Cameron said:


> Sorry for reviving this thread if nobody cares any more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn...you just knocked me out of highest posted OC so far... I sense another shot at OC'ing heading my way  Almost makes me wanna get another CPU so I don't hurt Big D.


----------



## Kornowski (Dec 20, 2007)

That's insane! Wow! Nice job mate!


----------



## porterjw (Dec 20, 2007)

^ 

Heh, forgot to offer congrats in my previous post. Very nice indeed. BTW, I like the rim  - what is that?


----------



## Cameron (Dec 21, 2007)

Haha I would love an ultra, but when I bought the XXX, it was the biggest and baddest. When the ultra came out, figured it's not going to be that much better, and I'm not Mr. Money Bags so yeh.

What's a rim?

And I've read about 'vdroop' - but does anybody know why CPU-Z just shows 1.138V for vcore when ever I have it at about 1.45V or higher?


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Dec 21, 2007)

Cameron said:


> Sorry for reviving this thread if nobody cares any more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Validation?


----------



## Geoff (Dec 21, 2007)

Cameron said:


> Sorry for reviving this thread if nobody cares any more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could care less unless you have validation to prove it.  Edited screenshots occur way too much.


----------



## xxxalpinexxx80 (Dec 21, 2007)

i hit 3.6 on the q6600 b3 but i just downloaded core temp and it says i have a intel xeon 2.40 (clovertown
Frequency 3600.10 (600.02x6.0
platform lga 771


----------

